# U.S. Embassy’s American Citizen Services (ACS) Outreach Angeles and Olongapo City



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Message for U.S. Citizens: Outreach in Angeles City on February 9, 2023 and Olongapo City on February 10, 2023*


*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines*
Message for U.S. Citizens: Outreach in Angeles City on February 9, 2023 and Olongapo City on February 10, 2023

Save the date. The U.S. Embassy’s American Citizen Services (ACS) Unit will provide the following services February 9 in Angeles City, and February 10 in Olongapo City:

• Accept U.S. passport applications
• Accept Consular Report of Birth Abroad (CRBA) applications
• Notary services

Representatives from the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs will join ACS in Olongapo City on February 10 only. 

Social Security Administration representatives will not attend these outreach events.

Details on hours of operation and outreach venue location in both Angeles and Olongapo will be provided in a future Message for U.S. Citizens shortly before the event.

For further information:
· See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.
· Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
· Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 8301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 8301-2000.
· Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).
· Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.​


----------

